# PSA: Search and rescue teams training at Central Experimental Farm (OTTAWA)



## HavokFour (12 Oct 2010)

*PSA: Search and rescue teams training at Central Experimental Farm*​


> *Ottawa -* Ottawa residents who live and work near the Central Experimental Farm can expect to see some dramatic activity between *October 14 and 17* when Ottawa’s Urban Search and Rescue (USAR) Task Force participates in a training exercise that simulates a major earthquake.
> 
> The exercise will test the response of 100 Heavy Urban Search and Rescue (HUSAR) personnel from across the country, in addition to Ottawa’s 65 USAR members.
> 
> ...



http://ottawa.ca/cgi-bin/pressco.pl?Elist=16363&lang=en&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Might be a good day to dust off the old bino's.


----------



## Franko (27 Dec 2010)

eAmelia said:
			
		

> It makes good sense on providing ideal training for those who wants to enter that field. I found the activity very sensitive that the residents may take a counterpart on the scene. However, it is also an opportunity to participates and perform the actual search ad rescue trainings.



eAmelia - Please check your personal messages.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## mariomike (20 Mar 2011)

There was a question about joining Heavy Urban Search and Rescue HUSAR in another forum:
"Interesting, I haven't heard about HUSAR. I'm looking through the toronto site, but I don't see anything about joining?"

I felt it best to reply in the Emergency Services forum. I believe this thread is relevant enough for HUSAR discussion, rather than start a new topic.
I am only familiar with Toronto HUSAR. 
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/husar.html

HUSAR Paramedics are all Level III members of Toronto EMS. The selection process is internal. There is a written exam, medical exam, physical fitness test, and selection board interview to qualify. HUSAR positions are then filled on a "senior qualified" - seniority - basis, ( as opposed to the "relative ability process" ) in accordance with operational needs and requirements. 

Toronto Fire Service First-Class Firefighters, are also chosen based on departmental seniority. 

Please Note: 
Although Toronto HUSAR does not offer Direct Entry, other Canadian municipalities, departments and divisions ( and unions ) may fill HUSAR Paramedic and Firefighter positions differently. You may wish to check with the city nearest you:
http://www.publicsafety.gc.ca/prg/em/usar/index-eng.aspx

While waiting for "The Big One", HUSAR Paramedics work 9-1-1 operations in Toronto.


----------

